# Derailleur Hanger cx-1??



## loufoster (Sep 11, 2010)

hi i have got a colnago cx-1 its a 2010 model but it didnt have a rear Derailleur Hanger on it when i got it dose anyone know if i can get a new colnago one or if there is an aftermarket one that will work? 
thanks in advance louis


----------

